# My first Golden - Jake



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What wonderful pictures - you can tell from the one when he was a puppy he was going to be a happy & loving GoldenBoy!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. It brings to mind my girl, Sasha, who has been gone 2 yrs now. I love all of your pics especially with the 2 of you laughing in the first picture....priceless!!!!

I just want to add that I was so happy when you got Griffyn because I know how much joy that Jack brought to me after being golden-less for 5 mo and I knew that when you got your next golden it would bring Jake's memory to life and you would be able to see him playing once again in your next golden.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You were so lucky to have known such kind and loving dog for so long. He sounds like the perfect goofy golden boy...full of fun and always eager to make you laugh. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

And here I thought I wasn't going to cry today! What a lovely tribute to a marvelous guy Jo!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful golden boy. He obviously left you with some fond memories. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

what a wondertful love story


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember the pictures of him with his white bandana. What wonderful memories, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww...Jake was a very special boy...you can tell from the photos. He will always hold a special place in your heart. I have a feeling that he and Kody are hanging out together at the Bridge laughing at us dealing with our naughty puppers Griffyn and Jester! :


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OHHHHH, he is so handsome(baby too hee hee). My Jake stole my heart too but we only had him until he was 9 years and 10 months. Much too short of a time--but then even 17 years is much too short.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sweetheart he was! I think it is amazing that he lived to be 17. How wonderful is that? You were so blessed to have him in your life for so long.

Hoping you have the same longevity with Griffyn!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awwwww. i loved the video. i was watching it and Rosco heard. He practically jumped on my lap to get to the computer screen!! I LOVE the picture in the collage of your son hugging Jake!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I always love seeing pics of your special boy, what a tribute to the wonderful life he had with you and your family. Those must have been 17 special years...

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is clear you loved him with all your heart. And i know he will always be in your heart. Wonderful pictures. Love the one of him and your baby in the pool.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! 16-1/2 years! That's awesome. It is so sad they have to leave us so soon but that's quite an accomplishment. Your little one does have big shoes to fill but I'm sure there's an equally special spot in your heart for him.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Jake was/is a beautiful boy, 17 years is amazing but even then, time flies by so quickly.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Such a wonderful story of your beautiful Jake - how special, brings back my memories of my 1st golden Jessie, they are just a special part of you that you can never ever forget.


----------



## puppy_luv (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of a wonderful Jake. I love his famous talking =] Very cute...you have great memories of a great Golden. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwww what a special boy you had. he sure did live a long and wonderful life!! thanks for sharing. my thoughts are coming out to you and your family.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Losing Jake had to have been like the passing of an era. I really cannot quite imagine how much of everyday was filled with Jake, even after he passed. Makes me cry, really ... bittersweet but so much more sweet than bitter.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind comments. I still miss my boy but the pain doesn't hurt quite as bad now. 

He is still here - believe me. Every time Griffyn tries to rip the fuzz off of one of Jakes old tennis balls I say "Jake, tell this boy to stop that!" Griffyn will give me this shocked look and stop - every time! It's so weird!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What an incredibly special gift you had in him. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

What a wonderful dog, you are very lucky to have had him in your life, and so are your kids. I love the way he talked to you. What a sweetie!


----------



## jellefishin (Jun 2, 2007)

I know how hard it is. I lost my sweet girl Brioni almost 2 years ago. A day doesn't go by that I don't think of her. I have to be thankful that I had 13 wonderful years with her. She was a huge blessing in my life. I never thought I would ever have another dog. Brioni left such a enormous hole in my heart, that I assumed it would never be filled again. However, I started having an urge to get another dog...not just any dog but another Golden Retriever. Four days ago I got a new 9 week old male Golden...we named him Brodie. He is a sweet mellow little man...I love him already. I know he will never replace Brioni, but he is showing me that the hole in my heart can be filled again.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

The video is priceless, both my girls watched with me...Jake was a prince and left quite a legacy.....


----------



## Chance'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I always like hearing your story of Jake. He was something else. He will never leave your heart for sure. Griffyn is turning into beautiful boy too.

I have two new little goldens now, brother and sister . Harley and Hailey. I knew one could not take the place of my first golden "Chance" I still shed a tear over him. But these little guys are certainly doing their best.

Chance's Mom


----------



## GoldenBoys2 (May 28, 2007)

Jake was a beautiful boy. You can tell from his pictures he had a true GOLDEN personality too.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I was unable to edit my first post but wanted to add a short video clip of Jake when he was just a year old. I always told folks how gentle he was and this is proof. If this were Griff - everyone squatting down would be flattened like pancakes! 

The baby is my nephew - he will be 20 this year! It was his first Birthday - Jake had just turned 1 about 2 weeks before this. Please pardon the language - Brother In Law was doing the filming and there was some sibling rivalry going on - calling each other's dogs dumb. :doh: 

Here's my sweet Jake at 1 year old - I had almost forgotten what he looked like without the grey!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v480/afullmoon/?action=view&current=Jake1989.flv


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

What a gentle guy Jake was. Sixteen years, we should all be so lucky! Thanks for sharing your special boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That video is just so sweet. Your Jake was a beautiful spirit and lives on with you and helping to keep Griffin in line with the tennis balls. That just cracks me up. They really do steal our hearts and just never let go. Thank you for sharing his story and pictures of him.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He was a lovely boy and your were lucky to have him for 17 years even so that is just not long enough.

Maggie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He keeps his ball at the Bridge as he waits until you're reunited.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you all and STEVE - that's BEAUTIFUL! Thank you so much! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

He was a handsome boy, you were very lucky to have him live to a nice old age. You must have enjoyed each other so much.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jake looks like a very special dog to me... i know you posted this a while ago, but it seems to have resurfaced... i love his dignified white face in that last picture.


----------



## texas golden's mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those special "golden" memories. Jake was a beautiful fellow!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Precious Precious Boy!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jake was a beautiful Golden and very loved by his family, thanks for the pictures of a special Boy








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 It's a Girl


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Old Man.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just think of the many happy memories he has left with you in his 17 short years on this earth...

You are a very lucky companion!

Thanks for sharing your memories with us!

SJ


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Jo! Here's a story about Jake. I'm so glad to see it.

What a wonderful dog! When a dog grows up with the kids like that, I think a special bond is formed. But Jake was just the best guy!

Thanks so much for sharing (tear rolling down my cheek)...


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jake seems like he was a very loving character. I love those roo roos and I can almost imagine all the fun you must have had with him. He had a nice, long life and one day you'll meet again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jake*

I am sure Jake would say he had 17 years of bliss with you!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. He looked like a very sweeet boy. Rest in peace.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful boy and how special that he was able to grow up with your son. Even 17 years isn't nearly long enough with these golden fur balls that capture our hearts. Bless you Jake... I'm sure you're pleased that now Griffyn is taking care of your family .


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your much loved and missed boy. I cried all the way through your video. My Gunner woohs just like that! I feel so bad for you and all of us and our Goldens who have to be apart.
I know you treasure your 17 years of memories!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Jake is sure a beauty! You have good taste iin dogs!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tennis Ball King. :--king:


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Love the pictures you put together. It needs to be framed! 
What a special Golden Jake was. I didn't know today was his Birthday. Happy birthday, Jake. keep watching over your mom and your little brother from the bridge.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, adorable Jake. No doubt you and my Cody are sharing a peanut butter treat and having a game of fetch or two Jo, I just want to smooch that precious face.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jake. Sending belly rubs to you today at the Bridge....


----------

